# Best Place to buy waders?



## tracker17

Where is the best location to buy waders/ Best for selection and price?


----------



## troutless

What kind of waders doo you want? Simms is the best waders but be ready to lay out some big bucks for them. I would price compare before buying. Retail and on line.


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie

Do yourself a favor....go try on a pair of Simms at FTU. They are expensive but well worth the investment.


----------



## Worm Drowner

If not Simms, then Orvis. I've owned both and have nothing but good to say about either.


----------



## goodwood

If you know what brand and size- online.


----------



## austinmallet

Take a look at the orvis silver sonic waders. They're a little less pricey then Simms but very high quality. I've only had them a year but they've held up so far


----------



## troutless

I have a pair of Orvis Pro guide waders that I use that are over ten years old and are still going strong, no holes, But when they play out, I'm going to try a pair of the Simms waders.


----------



## gatortrout

when they "play out" i would use the orvis lifetime warranty...jus sayin


----------



## jtbailey

Do like I did and wait till march when the fishing show gets here and you will be able to put your hands on all different kinds. I found and bought my Gulf Coast Waders, which you never really hear about because it's not the "most-expensive-talked-about-name-brand" but they are EXACTLY what I wanted and they where $90 (show special) and they are holding up just like the $500 name brand waders.... It's all about personal preference and what YOU like. Fishing show is a good place to see it all.


----------



## tomtom83

Watch steepandcheap.com I found some simms Blackfoot for $65. They also have costas and some other name brand waders show up sometimes. If you download the app on your phone it will show you what is coming up later and you can set alerts.

There are actually costa hammerhead 580g glasses coming up this hour. I think about $80.


----------



## JFolm

tomtom83 said:


> Watch steepandcheap.com I found some simms Blackfoot for $65. They also have costas and some other name brand waders show up sometimes. If you download the app on your phone it will show you what is coming up later and you can set alerts.
> 
> There are actually costa hammerhead 580g glasses coming up this hour. I think about $80.


Have you bought items from here? Legit?


----------



## tomtom83

Yeah. Lots of stuff. Steep and cheap, whiskey militia, bonk town, chain love... They're all legit websites.


----------



## fishguy74

I just switched to the white river brand of waders at bass pro this year, like them a lot and the guy told me lifetime warranty, just bring em back and we will swap them out no questions asked, I think the 129 I spent was well worth the lifetime deal!


----------



## GP

Got a pair Hodgemans they've been going strong for 8 years now and only cost me 90 bucks


----------



## kenny

GP said:


> Got a pair Hodgemans they've been going strong for 8 years now and only cost me 90 bucks


 That's a miracle or it's in "dog years".


----------



## Backwater1

jtbailey said:


> Do like I did and wait till march when the fishing show gets here and you will be able to put your hands on all different kinds. I found and bought my Gulf Coast Waders, which you never really hear about because it's not the "most-expensive-talked-about-name-brand" but they are EXACTLY what I wanted and they where $90 (show special) and they are holding up just like the $500 name brand waders.... It's all about personal preference and what YOU like. Fishing show is a good place to see it all.


Does Gulf Coast have a storefront somewhere in Houston? I don't see anything online and am not confident in buying without putting my hands on some first.


----------



## jtbailey

Backwater1 said:


> Does Gulf Coast have a storefront somewhere in Houston? I don't see anything online and am not confident in buying without putting my hands on some first.


Totally understand, I'm the same way. I have his biz card with all his contact info I will PM you... as for a storefront I'm not positive, address on card says 77044 so that's the NE Beltway area.

Website ... http://www.gulfcoastwaders.com/


----------



## ppanuska

Academy probably for best price but surpringly Bass Pro is pretty competitive.


----------



## Landman

Check out FrogToggs for fishing waders. I have owned magellan, hodgemans, and the usuals academy sells. My experience, Magellan foot stocking is shaped for an elf (look at them closely) so they hurt like hell and my Hodgemans fit fine and lasted a few years. I'm on year three with the FrogToggs and I will say that they fit much better than the two brands aforementioned here. I think FrogToggs have more sizes to choose from online with cabelas or bass pro retailers (not sure where I purchased). I'm a tall slim guy so it was nice to find a pair that fit my frame.


----------



## t-tung

Check SierraTradingPost.com too. They've got good deals on all kinds of waders. I love my Patagonias. I've got some brand new Simms Headwaters I'm selling for a friend. They're a Large King. $220


----------



## jtbailey

Backwater1 said:


> Does Gulf Coast have a storefront somewhere in Houston? I don't see anything online and am not confident in buying without putting my hands on some first.


 Yes they are sold at the HookSpit store in Leauge City on 518 ... Also I talked with the owner at the fishing show and was told that they signed a contract with Buc-ees. Said they will be sold in the new Buc-ees store they are building down in Texas City...
I thought it was odd, but said that most of the stores gear towards hunting, but this one decided to go towards fishing. So now I'm wondering if they will have other local stuff like Tidal Surge and chickenboy ???


----------



## cwilliam13

LL Bean.. LIFETIME WARRANTY


----------



## CaptainHebert

FTU has Simms. Or if you want something less expensive Marburgers has a good selection.


----------



## TatterTot

gatortrout said:


> when they "play out" i would use the orvis lifetime warranty...jus sayin


That's funny right there. No such thing with Orvis. I tried it and they just laughed. Got a new pair 1/2 price though. Yeah!

Bought a pair of Hodgeman right out the box bought 7 years ago at The Dike and they leaked. Took em back got a new pair that leaked a year later.


----------

